# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Atl. Andaluza >  Fotos embalse el Fresnillo el 16/12/2012

## FEDE

Hola amigos como dice un refrán más vale tarde que nunca, hoy que tengo algún tiempo y ganas, os voy a subir las fotos que hice el 16/12/2012 mañana hace un año.

El día antes dicen que habían caído en Grazalema 200 litros por m2, y el embalse estaba lleno y desembalsando, os las subo en el orden en que las fui haciendo, saltándome solo algunas que no merecen la pena, bueno empiezo.





















Seguirá....

----------

F. Lázaro (17-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (15-dic-2013),HUESITO (15-dic-2013),jlois (15-dic-2013),Los terrines (15-dic-2013),perdiguera (15-dic-2013),sergi1907 (15-dic-2013)

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con 10 fotos más.





















Seguirá......

----------

F. Lázaro (17-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (15-dic-2013),HUESITO (15-dic-2013),jlois (15-dic-2013),Los terrines (15-dic-2013),perdiguera (15-dic-2013),sergi1907 (15-dic-2013)

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con 10 más.





















Seguirá......

----------

F. Lázaro (17-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (15-dic-2013),HUESITO (15-dic-2013),jlois (15-dic-2013),Los terrines (15-dic-2013),perdiguera (15-dic-2013),sergi1907 (15-dic-2013)

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos guapisimas, buen reportaje.
Una cosa, el agua que sale de ese desague de fondo, ¿donde cae? Da la impresion de que cae directamente al terreno

----------

FEDE (29-dic-2013)

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con 10 más.





















Seguirá.........

----------

F. Lázaro (17-dic-2013),HUESITO (15-dic-2013),jlois (15-dic-2013),Los terrines (15-dic-2013),perdiguera (15-dic-2013),sergi1907 (15-dic-2013)

----------


## FEDE

Aquí os dejo las últimas.











Aunque con retraso espero que os haya gustado, en este enlace del blog de Manuel http://www.rutasyfotos.com/2013/10/g...la-ermita.html podéis ver como se encontraba el embalse el pasado mes de octubre.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

aberroncho (15-dic-2013),ben-amar (15-dic-2013),F. Lázaro (17-dic-2013),HUESITO (15-dic-2013),jlois (15-dic-2013),perdiguera (15-dic-2013),sergi1907 (15-dic-2013)

----------


## sergi1907

Fantástico reportaje FEDE, ha merecido la pena esperar.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------

FEDE (29-dic-2013)

----------


## FEDE

> Unas fotos guapisimas, buen reportaje.
> Una cosa, el agua que sale de ese desague de fondo, ¿donde cae? Da la impresion de que cae directamente al terreno


Gracias Ángel, creo que tiene un pequeño cuenco aunque con la vegetación que hay no se ve muy bien, en está foto se puede apreciar algo.






> Fantástico reportaje FEDE, ha merecido la pena esperar.
> 
>  Un abrazo


Gracias Sergi, espero tener más tiempo libre y subir más reportajes que tengo guardados.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Mereció la pena esperar, precioso tocayo.

----------

FEDE (29-dic-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pequeño pero precioso, un entorno envidiable.

Curioso que hayan pintado el hormigón de camuflaje... no le encuentro mucho sentido pero bueno  :Confused:

----------

FEDE (29-dic-2013)

----------

